# New coyote hunter with ???'s



## nd_rice (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all.

First post.

My past coyote hunting has always been just road hunting. I now want to get started in setting up and calling, etc. I am loacated in Grand Forks Co., ND. I also hope to do some hunting in Wells Co, where I am orginally from. Right now I mostly have just ambition, I am waiting for my new AR to arrive. 
So I am debating what electronic call to buy, maybe some shooting sticks and Binos. I have some snow camo already. What other equipment would I need or want?

Now onto technique or strategy.

I have no clue, ideally I think it might be easiest to just meet up with someone and talk and hunt with them a few times. Any other ideas or suggestions like videos, book, etc.?

Thanks in advance.
Andrew


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like the Calling All Coyotes vids by Randy Anderson. Look for his first 2 videos if you can find it (before he got associated with Primos). I think they are better for beginners. That would be a good place to start...as well as reading up on these forums.

I am also originally from Wells County. Nice country!


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello ...my name is mike i live in east grand forks..i hunt alot around here if you would like to tag along sometime let me know..


----------



## USMCvet (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey there, My name is Connor. I just moved back to ND in July and am also looking for a coyote hunting partner. I live up by Pembina and have access to quite a few areas to hunt. I already have a good electronic call and a decoy. PM me sometime if you want to meet up or talk.


----------

